# Home Bread Baking



## herman (Jan 27, 2007)

I have been given a bread maker with no instructions. The manufacturer does not supply directions and the only on-line supplier is way too expensive. Does anyone out there have any good bread baking machine recipes?


----------



## Candocook (Jan 27, 2007)

What kind is it? There are bread machine  books that often tell you how to make bread for a specific kind of machine--being the order that the  ingredients are put in the bowl.  Are you sure there is not a downloadable version of the instructions?


----------



## herman (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for your response. It is a Hinari HB152. I have found a company that will sell me instructions, but they are charging £15 plus packing for the privilege!


----------



## Candocook (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe one of these sites will supply you with recipes. 
Hinari bread maker instructions - Google Search


----------



## Sage (Jan 29, 2007)

I have cookbooks here some are mine as well as other members. 


Bread The staff of Life! Cookbook


----------

